

Clause for Personal IP as an Employee? - pjonesdotca

Where would one go for a template clause to include in an employment contract to protect the employee's personal intellectual property. As in, OSS contributions or personal projects?
======
fizx
I'd be happy to chip in $1k to help the legal fees of creating such a standard
clause. In CA, there's the protection of [http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=lab...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=lab&group=02001-03000&file=2870-2872) , but the burden
of proof is on the employee.

I'd love to see a way to make this more employee-favoring.

~~~
pjonesdotca
Thanks for this. It is actually in Canada where I live so this applies to me.

~~~
pasbesoin
To clarify, the grandparent's link refers to California, not Canada.

Official California Legislative Information

<http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/>

~~~
pjonesdotca
So I figured out much later. _slaps hand to head_. But, thanks because it does
give an idea towards a clause.

